# Olives



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it safe for rats to eat olives? I'm assuming yes since they eat olive oil but I just want to make sure. I couldn't find anything on the internet saying no. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldn't because of the salt content.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

But other than that good? I just got two olives on a salad and brought them home for the rats. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

While I personally love olives, even I sometimes recoil slightly at how salty they can be. 

Personally I don't risk it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah okay  sorry ratties momma thought about you but you can't have any. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

